# Free - Anker Karapak Breeze case for iPhone X



## ColinJ (9 May 2019)

I have won an iPhone X case in a competition but I do not own one of those phones, and neither do any of my family or friends. So, I'll give it to the first iPhone X-owning CycleChatter who claims it.

*THERE IS A CATCH THOUGH*... It isn't an expensive piece of kit so it isn't worth me selling it and I can't be bothered to post it, so you have to meet me on a forum ride and I will hand it to you in person!

Your next opportunity is my Conder Green forum ride on Saturday, 11th May. After that, nickyboy's Llandudno ride on the 18th. I will keep on offering it on rides until I meet a CC member who wants it.


----------



## mythste (18 Jun 2019)

Hi Colin - Do you still have this? I'm not sure when I'm next on a forum ride but I'd happily ride over to pick it up!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2019)

mythste said:


> Hi Colin - Do you still have this? I'm not sure when I'm next on a forum ride but I'd happily ride over to pick it up!


I do, and you are welcome to it!

I could meet arrange to meet you in Littleborough some time? I often cycle through there to or from Todmorden.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2019)

And if you fancy a couple of free storage hooks for your bikes, I'd bring them with me too! (DETAILS.)


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2020)

I still have this case sat around doing nothing.

If anybody on the forum wants it, speak up ASAP.

I'll post it free to anywhere in the UK. Just promise to give something useful to someone else on the forum!


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Nov 2020)

I’ve got a similar phone cover. The iPhone X is also the same size as a 6S/7 and 8 so would fit them too but would look a little odd on the camera bit as these only have one not two.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2020)

*** BUMP ***

@slowmotion has kindly offered me a free wireless mouse, so here's an attempt to '_pay it forward_'... 

The iPhone X case in question is still available and will be posted to the first UK-based CycleChatter who asks for it!


----------



## qigong chimp (2 Mar 2021)

I've just been given an iphone X from someone whose contract sees her get regular upgrades.. The existing case has taken a pounding.
So if you've still got this, have no more deserving punters asking for it, and if I've yet to offend you on this forum, you could unload it in my direction if you wished..?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

qigong chimp said:


> I've just been given an iphone X from someone whose contract sees her get regular upgrades.. The existing case has taken a pounding.
> So if you've still got this, have no more deserving punters asking for it, and if I've yet to offend you on this forum, you could unload it in my direction if you wished..?


Yes - it is still sitting in a drawer in my kitchen. 

Checks '_more deserving punters_' list... EMPTY!

Checks '_CC offenders register_'... USERNAME NOT PRESENT ON LIST!

As long as you are in the UK I will post it to you. PM me with your address and I will get it in the post ASAP.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2021)

...


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> ...


?
It's from earlier this year I know, but the "reasoning" behind it...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> ?
> It's from earlier this year I know, but the "reasoning" behind it...


Aargh... My memory definitely _IS _getting worse... I forgot that he _DID _PM me and I _DID _send the case!


----------

